# Norton Problem



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there, I hope this is the right section to post my problem in, if not please move it to where it belongs!

Problem. I have Norton 360 protecting my computer, and on the whole I'm happy with it. The one problem I THINK I have with it is the selection of scans it does in background. 
If I leave the machine running (but idle) for any length of time it's supposed to "go to sleep" powering down the drives etc. Norton seems to be stopping this happening.
Also, when I click onto one of my shortcut desctop icons, sometimes it takes as much as 5 minutes to do anything. the modem and router are not the issue (I'm pretty sure of that) so I reckon I've narrowed it down to one of two things, Programs started by Norton or programs starteds by startup.
Any sugestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, a bit more info.
I just did a ctrl-alt-del and set it into task manager and monitored the performance whilst nothing else was running (apart from background service processes)
CPU usage history was showing 95% after about half an hour. As I've said before, it's either Norton or something from the start-up list.
Does that help?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi check that power options are set correctly.

A simple test to see if it is norton is to remove it from your system for a period of time and monitor.
Use the removal tool here: https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...10133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home

Use MSE in the mentime for virus protection if neccessary.
Download: Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Before removing Norton 360 try to disable it first:



> 1. Right click Norton 360 icon in the system tray, select Open Tasks and Settings Window
> 2. On the right side, under Settings, click on Change advanced settings
> 3. Next, click on Virus & Spyware Protection Settings
> 4. Uncheck Turn on Auto-Protect, select Apply
> ...


BG


----------



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Basementgeek & Cyberman, I took 'geeks advice and disabled Norton until next reboot, then not thinking, rebooted right away (to activate the "disabling") and realised what I had done... what a plonker!.
Anyhow, I've also plugged in a 4gb memory stick and allowed Windows7 to treat it as mobo memory. This seems to have improved the response time dramatically. Would it be advisable to replace my existing 2 x 1gb memory chips with 2 x 2 gb ones?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It seems like that is the answer, more RAM.

BG


----------



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

Well yes and no really! More RAM overcomes the problem, but I would rather like to know why the problem suddenly occured in the first place. Is it the Norton background programs, is it something that runs in background started by the startup routine (msconfig thingy) or is one or both of my memory chips failing. I would rather like to know how to find out.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have no clue why now it is taking more resources now.

Please post in our RAM sections and they will help you check out your RAM:

RAM and Power Supply Support - Tech Support Forum

BG


----------

